# Hemorrhoids and riding



## Chris T

I've searched the forums, but I guess nobody has been brave enough to bring this up before, so what the hell, I'll bring it up myself. I'm sure I'll be the butt of your jokes (pun intended). 

Don't read the following if you have any bit of a weak stomach.

I developed an external hemorrhoid last week that has been persistent. I raced yesterday, which seems to have irritated it enough that it started to bleed. Went to the doc today, and got all the meds, etc. to hopefully fully treat it and get rid of the sucker. 

So, I know what caused it, how to treat it, but my question relates to riding. The doctor has said to give myself a week off, but as I'm sure others can relate, I don't really want to lay off the riding for that long, especially since it's not overly bothersome when riding. 

Given that my doctor doesn't understand my obsession with biking, I'm wondering if others that have experienced this problem can give me a more realistic estimate on how long I should lay off biking? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to admit it on the open board. After my "examination" by the doctor, I feel I have nothing more to hide !

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Eyestrain

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## beeristasty

Eyestrain said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.


Consider using a donut on the saddle? 

Seriously though, it usually takes more than a week for my injuries to heal up at the ripe old age of 28. Do as the doctor says, or you could be off longer than a week. You could go for a jog or something 3 days into your hianus (sorry, couldn't resist ).


----------



## johngfoster

I've ridden with hemorrhoids before and riding didn't seem to bother them at all--sucked to have them. I don't think that you will have much of a problem, depending of course how big the hemorrhoid is. If it is on the big side, keep it well lubed with Preparation H or some good chamois butter. The actual mechanics of riding shouldn't affect the hemorrhoid one way or another. What will help, is keeping from getting constipated, ie high-fiber diet, Metamucil, etc. Also sitz baths (sitting in a warm tub of H2O for 15min, sometimes with Epson Salts) often help. Do it 3X per day. However, this can sometimes be logistically difficult. These also help to keep the are clean and help reduce swelling too. Hope you feel better soon. It's no fun for sure.


----------



## Chris T

Thanks guys, for the responses. Eyestrain, I really really doubt anyone wants pics with this thread. If you've got your heart set on it, send me the logistics of how to take a photo of that area and I'll e-mail it to you ;-)!

I agree that following doctors orders are usually a good idea. However, with him not being a rider while others on here would have experience with it, I thought I might get a more "reasonable" answer (i.e., in my favour!) on here. 

John, thanks for your relating your experience. I didn't think riding would be a huge deal either, as more pressure/friction seems to be on the perineum, not your actual butt! Everything you recommended is exactly as my doctor recommended too. I hope I feel better soon too!

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## Chase15.5

1. Eat "Colon Blow" Fiber cereal everyday.
2. Lance it with a hot knife
3. Get someone to suck the puss out.

If those "tried and true" remedies don't work, Prep. H and a few days off to give it a chance for the swelling to subside.


----------



## The The

These are my five easy steps to clearing up hemorrhoids and fissures:

1. Eat bran cereal at least three times a day. The more you eat, the smoother things move.
2. Drink lots of fluids to help the bran do its thing.
3. Apply a cream when needed. Use a suppository for internal symptoms.
4. Bathe at least once a day.
5. Do this for as long as it takes and carry on for a few weeks after your symptoms disappear.

You can probably ride whenever you want so long as it doesn't cause you much pain. Bowel movements are the enemy here, not bicycle seats.


----------



## PsyDoc

*If it's external...*

When I was in grad school, I got an external hemorroid. The thing did not hurt and was about the size of a "pea" or "bb" and I decided not to stop exercising. Got on the bike and did about 25 miles...BAD MISTAKE. The hemorroid thrombosed. For those who have never had this "pleasure," thrombosed means that the hemorroid developed a blood clot or clots inside it. What initially did not hurt, became exceedingly unbearable. I was in quite uncomfortable walking, sitting, laying, soaking in a bath, doing #2, etc. The thing took about 6-weeks to completely heal and go away.


----------



## terry b

I have this friend ;-) who has the occasional flare-up. He rides through them - that part of the anatomy is not affected if your saddle is adjusted to where you're up on your sit bones. From what I understand ;-), the bike riding time is actually far superior to the sitting around and waiting for them to disappear time. Or at least, that's what I've been told ;-). Use some Prep H, consider using the Prep H wipes for post #2 clean-up (far superior to toilet tissue in terms of abrasion), run some hot water on that spot during showers and wait it out.


----------



## johngfoster

PsyDoc said:


> When I was in grad school, I got an external hemorroid. The thing did not hurt and was about the size of a "pea" or "bb" and I decided not to stop exercising. Got on the bike and did about 25 miles...BAD MISTAKE. The hemorroid thrombosed. For those who have never had this "pleasure," thrombosed means that the hemorroid developed a blood clot or clots inside it. What initially did not hurt, became exceedingly unbearable. I was in quite uncomfortable walking, sitting, laying, soaking in a bath, doing #2, etc. The thing took about 6-weeks to completely heal and go away.


I doubt that the riding caused it to thrombose. Probably would have thrombosed anyway. That's the natural history of external hemorrhoids. Either way you look at it, it still sucks.


----------



## Ash1

I've had this problem before. I didn't even want to sit on the couch - much less a bicycle seat. Your will know when it's time to get back on the saddle.


----------



## Mapei

I used to suffer from them in my earlier days...before I discovered high fiber diets and lived on cheeseburgers, coffee and canned peaches. The Aitches were a pain in the eh but I actually found riding beneficial. It's a good way to satsify that horrible itching. Sometimes a ride would collapse the things and push them straight back where they came from. I have to say, though, that the hot baths do help a lot. So does just waiting for them to wither of their own accord.


----------



## LBK

terry b said:


> I have this friend ;-) who has the occasional flare-up. He rides through them - that part of the anatomy is not affected if your saddle is adjusted to where you're up on your sit bones. From what I understand ;-), the bike riding time is actually far superior to the sitting around and waiting for them to disappear time. Or at least, that's what I've been told ;-). Use some Prep H, consider using the Prep H wipes for post #2 clean-up (far superior to toilet tissue in terms of abrasion), run some hot water on that spot during showers and wait it out.


Sounds like you get in touch(?) with your friend too close


----------



## jeremyb

PsyDoc said:


> When I was in grad school, I got an external hemorroid. The thing did not hurt and was about the size of a "pea" or "bb" and I decided not to stop exercising. Got on the bike and did about 25 miles...BAD MISTAKE. The hemorroid thrombosed. For those who have never had this "pleasure," thrombosed means that the hemorroid developed a blood clot or clots inside it. What initially did not hurt, became exceedingly unbearable. I was in quite uncomfortable walking, sitting, laying, soaking in a bath, doing #2, etc. The thing took about 6-weeks to completely heal and go away.


Yeah I ran a marathon last June, and I suffered big time. At the end of the day my ass hurt, I thought it was some kind of chafing issue. A week later it still hurt. I went to the doc and I had a thrombosed hemmorhoid. They cut it out----ie injected lidicaine (which really stings by itself) directly into my ******* and then cut out the bloodclotted vein in my anus. Thought I was going to pass out and die. 

I was riding 2 days later though.

note: i had no hemmorhoid the morning of the marathon, it was the xtreme exertion that did it. ouch

sorry for the details-----but youre the one that clicked on a hemmorhoid thread...
jeremy


----------



## weltyed

*going through the same thing...*

...but i dont race. and i usually run 4 days and ride 3. i found that running made the devil worse and riding didnt really affect it at all.

also straining while in the "library" made it worse, but sometimes you cant help it. i also noticed prep h didnt seem to do anything. what really helped were long, hot baths. and not thinking about it.

i didnt go to the doc, but probably should have. thing felt the size of a volkswagon.


----------



## rugger

I used to have quite a problem with roids, even had an anal fissure at one point that took a year to heal. Not fun.

The key is GOOD fiber, and lots of water. DO NOT use metamucil or the other brand stuff, you should not need to get your body dependent on them.

Best fiber is bran (i.e. raisin bran), flax seed, oatmeal, etc. Use only natural grain breads, no white bread or highly processed anything. LOTS of fresh fruits and vegetables, broccoli, cauliflower. etc. 

Water is another key, recommendation is 48 oz/day, which sometimes is a challenge.


----------



## JCavilia

*Remove saddle and seatpost,*

and do the whole ride standing up. You'll develop some killer hamstrings, and some upper-body strength, too. If you forget and try to sit down, you'll have a whole new kind of pain in the a**. ;-)


----------



## Chris T

Thanks everyone for being brave enough to relate on your own experiences. Glad to know I'm not unique in this. I'm definitely going the high fiber route with lots of water, not wanting to go through this again. Still treating the bugger, but hopefully soon it will be a bad memory!

Interesting that someone noted that theirs came up after a marathon. Mine "arrived" after running a 1/2 marathon at a relatively easy pace. May have been the combination of the strain effect and the exertion during the run.

I've been biking since visting the doctor, and it doesn't seem to bother it at all, so I'm happy about that. The baths are definitely soothing!

Thanks again to everyone!

Chris


----------



## umatillawheelman

*chamois*

i got a new set of bibs, and have used them twice. now my slow brain is putting together the fact that when i use these bibs, i feel like my butt is going to catch on fire, itches, and just plain terrible. maybe roids, i don't know, but with the other bibs i do not have this trouble. the new ones are louis garneau and should be great, but i don't know. hate to be vague, but can anyone help me with this - is there that much difference in chamois that a person could actually have a painful experience?

thanks

cole


----------



## Guest

I came across this thread whilst eating my lunch......said lunch is now in bin. Just thinking about this thread gives me a horrible wincing feeling below.

/now I will eat more bran


----------



## HOOKEM

PsyDoc said:


> When I was in grad school, I got an external hemorroid. The thing did not hurt and was about the size of a "pea" or "bb" and I decided not to stop exercising. Got on the bike and did about 25 miles...BAD MISTAKE. The hemorroid thrombosed. For those who have never had this "pleasure," thrombosed means that the hemorroid developed a blood clot or clots inside it. What initially did not hurt, became exceedingly unbearable. I was in quite uncomfortable walking, sitting, laying, soaking in a bath, doing #2, etc. The thing took about 6-weeks to completely heal and go away.


Thrombosed and eventually abscessed internally for me. Wound up in the ER for Emergency Surgery. Took about two years for everything to really clear up and heal properly. Please be careful.


----------



## matanza

I'm surprised that no one has made a hickey on a hemorrhoid comment... YET!


----------



## johngfoster

HOOKEM said:


> Thrombosed and eventually abscessed internally for me. Wound up in the ER for Emergency Surgery. Took about two years for everything to really clear up and heal properly. Please be careful.


Now that's gotta hurt!


----------



## gonzaleziam

Hemorroids sound like they're a pain in the a$$!!!


----------



## sbindra

I developed a hemorrhoid just before Christmas last year. I continued to ride and used Preparation H to help it go down. It never really hurt while riding, only after a bowel movement. It did take several weeks before it went away entirely.

Listen to your body. Go for a shorter ride and if you feel okay, keep on riding while using the ointment. If you do not feel okay, stop, although I would error on the side of caution. I think where most of us get into trouble is that we are riding and do not really feel the pain until after you get off the bike. By then, you've already gone too far.


----------



## jabpn

Prep H or chamois cream/udder butter. Just keep it lubed while riding. You might prefer the chamois stuff over the Prep H as Prep H has fish oil in it (I believe) and can be quite a lingering smell on clothing.


----------



## ttug

*well*



Chris T said:


> Thanks guys, for the responses. Eyestrain, I really really doubt anyone wants pics with this thread. If you've got your heart set on it, send me the logistics of how to take a photo of that area and I'll e-mail it to you ;-)!
> 
> I agree that following doctors orders are usually a good idea. However, with him not being a rider while others on here would have experience with it, I thought I might get a more "reasonable" answer (i.e., in my favour!) on here.
> 
> John, thanks for your relating your experience. I didn't think riding would be a huge deal either, as more pressure/friction seems to be on the perineum, not your actual butt! Everything you recommended is exactly as my doctor recommended too. I hope I feel better soon too!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Chris


I know this sounds a bit gross, however, I popped one on a ride and while there was some initial pain, the thing shrunk back down and to date, its all good.

I found that ice was the most soothing after a long ride. Just have a seat and a brew and you should be fine. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD avoid an infection.:thumbsup:


----------



## CD08

Although the sitz baths are soothing, my doc told me the warm water can actually be bad for the hemorrhoid. He said the hot/warm water causes more blood to go into the hemorrhoid and could actually make it bigger. I always thought the warm sitz bath was the way to go. He said cold water is better. Not that I have ever had one or anything....


----------



## mbcracken

Drawing up one warm'ish sitz bath as I type this reply...

Uhg!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Export A

CD08 said:


> Although the sitz baths are soothing, my doc told me the warm water can actually be bad for the hemorrhoid. He said the hot/warm water causes more blood to go into the hemorrhoid and could actually make it bigger. I always thought the warm sitz bath was the way to go. He said cold water is better. Not that I have ever had one or anything....


 I avoid hot water for that reason. I swear it made it worse. I do agree if their internal H's get on your bike and ride! A glass of water with an ounce of lemon juice 3 times a day and high fibre keeps it effortless. Heck keeps your weight down too!


----------



## mbcracken

So, would sitting on an ice pack help out too? Of course, not on the bike. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## dagger

Can be removed surgically on outpatient basis. It will keep coming back.


----------



## kgg

*2nd this*



rugger said:


> The key is GOOD fiber, and lots of water. DO NOT use metamucil or the other brand stuff, you should not need to get your body dependent on them.
> 
> Best fiber is bran (i.e. raisin bran), flax seed, oatmeal, etc. Use only natural grain breads, no white bread or highly processed anything. LOTS of fresh fruits and vegetables, broccoli, cauliflower. etc.


I keep Kellog's in business - 2-3 bowls of raisin bran every night does the trick, going on 20+ years now. I have tried metamucil and such at times when I've been travelling. It's completely worthless. In fact, I have yet to discover a good solution for travelling. Salads and fruits help, but they're not as effective as raisin bran.


----------



## Sintesi

Mom told me to tie a string around it and choke it off like a berry. So practical, unsympathetic and to the point ol' ma. She laughed too. 

I think this has something to do w/ her resentment of the pain of my child birth.

Yes Sintesi has a hemorrhoid right now and it hurts.


----------



## Magsdad

Just got finished with my first one. Thrombosed, it eventually became the size of a half golf ball. And it hurt like HELL. Went to a doctor, she sent me to a specialist, the specialist said it needed to be cut out. She did a fantastic job (as far as I can tell, and I will definitely change my diet accordingly. Its the worst thing I have dealt with on my body.

Been a week and still have not felt "ready" to ride. But I am close!:thumbsup:


----------



## fatstratblond

I just developed a grape size External Hemorrhoid on monday afternoon, Do not know what caused it, called the doc on tuesday got in to see her today, Wed, she said there is new treatment we can do right now, because we caught it early, she explained, and the procedure is, and was, Freeze with nitrogen poke it, that part hurt, and let the blood drain and she squeezed it as well, she put on some gause for the ride home so it would continue to drain. when I left it was less than 1/2 the size when I got home it was 1/3, and alot of blood, now I am soaking in epsom salts I hope this take care of it.


----------



## tyro

So, how long do these things take to go away?


----------



## oily666

If you're not being monitored for doping, there are some bullet shaped cortisone suppositories that work well for major flare-ups. For daily use, especially when riding this is the best thing I've found. Way better then Prep H. Just don't tell the owner of the company. Cycling isn't ready for that.


----------



## olr1

Well now...
I got haemorrhoids...

I got mine after a racing trip to Belgium, riding the 40 miles from Ostend to Gent wearing a big rucksack containing my kit for the week.

We arrived and I had the last salad sandwich in the shop, which gave me food poisoning. After going to the toilet for 7 times before lunch the next day I realised that something was wrong. When I got home, after repeating that 40 mile ride, with that same rucksack, I found I had developed a fine bunch of grapes.

Get them fixed by your friendly surgeon. I did.


----------



## tyro

I am not being monitored for doping. I have both the prescription butt-bullets & DZ Nutz. I've been off the bike for 2 weeks now and it may be more of a mental thing than a physical one. I'll try a 30-minute stint on the rollers tonight. 

I never had any grapes, only a raisin-sized thang at its worst state in the beginning. Now all that is left is a flap of skin, itching, and the feeling that something is awry 'down there'. (sorry for the graphic)

Just got back from the doc and my 'roid is the external variety and there is nothing they can do for me.

I'm not a patient patient. I went from doing a nice 15 hrs a week of nice base training to an absolute stand still. :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## Hughsdad

tyro said:


> So, how long do these things take to go away?


A week or two I would think, for the type you describe. 

+1 on diet and exercise as a preventative measure. Back in my couch potato chips & beer days, I often had the bothersome little buggers. Never got really bad as some have described, fortunately. Onto a diet high in fiber (lots of fresh fruit & veggies, whole grains, nuts and seeds) and as low as possible in processing, plus plenty of exercise, and I haven't had a problem or itch in 7 years. Of course, the couch potato part of my former life doesn't apply to anyone here. 

For me, Nupercainal worked really well for the itching and pain, as it has a topical anesthetic.


----------



## tyro

Hughsdad said:


> A week or two I would think, for the type you describe.
> 
> +1 on diet and exercise as a preventative measure. Back in my couch potato chips & beer days, I often had the bothersome little buggers. Never got really bad as some have described, fortunately. Onto a diet high in fiber (lots of fresh fruit & veggies, whole grains, nuts and seeds) and as low as possible in processing, plus plenty of exercise, and I haven't had a problem or itch in 7 years. Of course, the couch potato part of my former life doesn't apply to anyone here.
> 
> For me, Nupercainal worked really well for the itching and pain, as it has a topical anesthetic.


It's been 2 weeks already and it's still hanging around. It was not a diet issue for me. I did some new squats and really strained on one of them. I felt it happen but did not know what it was at the time. It wasn't until the next day that I knew something was odd.

The doc told me today that if I would have come in to him that day, they could have cleared it up for good. Well, I tried to make an appointment but they couldn't see me for 5 days. Thanks for the advice doc, but you might want to tell the schedulers to put a "rush on the 'roids".

The whole experience has given me newfound respect for the guy in the Prep H TV ads.


----------



## twinkles

A few years ago, I had a hem or a boil around bunngie, but riding my selle smp glider saddle was the most comfortable part of my day. I just used hemcure and lotion and it was gone in a couple of weeks. I'm not really sure mine was a hemeroid, cause it wasn't terribly painful, but my saddle with the huge cutout was perfect for keeping me on my bike.


----------



## Hughsdad

tyro said:


> it's still hanging around.


Ha! I'd say I wish I could other advice, but in a very selfish sense I'm glad I don't have the experience to be able to.


----------



## tyro

Happy to report that things are better. I was able to ride a couple of easy days over the weekend. It's not getting any worse and there's no pain. Hopefully it just fades and becomes a distant memory. I do not wish this on any of you!


----------



## shomyoface

Use scissors and a plaster....should be good to go after a few days


----------



## tyro

What is a plaster?


----------



## GetFitwithMonica

*Hemorrhoids and biking*



Chris T said:


> I've searched the forums, but I guess nobody has been brave enough to bring this up before, so what the hell, I'll bring it up myself. I'm sure I'll be the butt of your jokes (pun intended).
> 
> Don't read the following if you have any bit of a weak stomach.
> 
> I developed an external hemorrhoid last week that has been persistent. I raced yesterday, which seems to have irritated it enough that it started to bleed. Went to the doc today, and got all the meds, etc. to hopefully fully treat it and get rid of the sucker.
> 
> So, I know what caused it, how to treat it, but my question relates to riding. The doctor has said to give myself a week off, but as I'm sure others can relate, I don't really want to lay off the riding for that long, especially since it's not overly bothersome when riding.
> 
> Given that my doctor doesn't understand my obsession with biking, I'm wondering if others that have experienced this problem can give me a more realistic estimate on how long I should lay off biking? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to admit it on the open board. After my "examination" by the doctor, I feel I have nothing more to hide !
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, I know it is hard to share a story about hemorrhoids! However, I think this is something worth mentioning to people who bike regularly and do a lot of intense biking where they are straining their muscles in the pelvic floor area. One of things that happen when you ride intensely is bearing down on the pelvic floor muscles. After doing this repeatedly for years, hemorrhoids may appear. Of course it goes without saying that you should have a good, fiber rich diet to prevent bearing down when you are on the toilet.:blush2: However, it is hard not to do this when you are climbing a steep grade on a mountain! 

Here is one preventative measure you can take: do kegels. You can look up how to do these on the internet (but think of how it feels to try and restrain a bowel movement and you get the picture). Look for "kegels for men" They are primarily directed toward women because the pelvic floor muscles can be weakened during childbirth. However, they can also be done by men. Also, practice your kegels at times when you would normally "bear down" on the anus:blush2:

If you get in the habit of several times a day practicing this kegel during what would normally be a "bearing down" on the pelvic floor muscles, you will begin to strengthen this muscle group. START NOW! Because the older you get, the weaker these muscles get!!


----------



## 41ants

Cycling should be fine, but I would definitely avoid squats and deadlifts...


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

I have to admit i clicked on this post from 2006 only cause it said hemorrhoids in the title and had a picture


----------



## Natedogz

fatstratblond said:


> I just developed a grape size External Hemorrhoid on monday afternoon, Do not know what caused it, called the doc on tuesday got in to see her today, Wed, she said there is new treatment we can do right now, because we caught it early, she explained, and the procedure is, and was, Freeze with nitrogen poke it, that part hurt, and let the blood drain and she squeezed it as well, she put on some gause for the ride home so it would continue to drain. when I left it was less than 1/2 the size when I got home it was 1/3, and alot of blood, now I am soaking in epsom salts I hope this take care of it.


I developed a pea sized hemorrhoid about 4 days ago, been using Preparation H since then. Been using combination of moist flushable wipes for couple years now, being hairy can have it's drawbacks and toilet paper at work is like sandpaper, cheap building owners). Never heard of that treatment, but sounds interesting. I occasionally do epsom salt soaking baths for muscle soreness, was wondering if it might help roids?



tyro said:


> So, how long do these things take to go away?


X2



tyro said:


> ...The doc told me today that if I would have come in to him that day, they could have cleared it up for good. Well, I tried to make an appointment but they couldn't see me for 5 days. Thanks for the advice doc, but you might want to tell the schedulers to put a "rush on the 'roids".
> 
> The whole experience has given me newfound respect for the guy in the Prep H TV ads.


Agree, doctor is difficult to get in same day, they should work shifts like other jobs so that normal day workers can get appointments easier.

Yep, the pain was very bad, but better after couple days of Prep H use.



GetFitwithMonica said:


> Hi Chris, I know it is hard to share a story about hemorrhoids! However, I think this is something worth mentioning to people who bike regularly and do a lot of intense biking where they are straining their muscles in the pelvic floor area. One of things that happen when you ride intensely is bearing down on the pelvic floor muscles. After doing this repeatedly for years, hemorrhoids may appear. Of course it goes without saying that you should have a good, fiber rich diet to prevent bearing down when you are on the toilet.:blush2: However, it is hard not to do this when you are climbing a steep grade on a mountain!
> 
> Here is one preventative measure you can take: do kegels. You can look up how to do these on the internet (but think of how it feels to try and restrain a bowel movement and you get the picture). Look for "kegels for men" They are primarily directed toward women because the pelvic floor muscles can be weakened during childbirth. However, they can also be done by men. Also, practice your kegels at times when you would normally "bear down" on the anus:blush2:
> 
> If you get in the habit of several times a day practicing this kegel during what would normally be a "bearing down" on the pelvic floor muscles, you will begin to strengthen this muscle group. START NOW! Because the older you get, the weaker these muscles get!!


Just looked that up and looks like beneficial exercise for everyone, thanks! I usually bicycle 3-4 days per week, free weights and core exercises about same or more.

Edit; Remember as teenagers when my friend's dad was extra cranky during his bout of hemorrhoids....now I know why, fawk, ouch my ass!


----------



## MXL

I’ve never had one but the ex did. She named it after me. 😯


----------



## rudge66

MXL said:


> I’ve never had one but the ex did. She named it after me. 


_

ur ex eh, ? ...
_Valium could have helped that bash...

Rode her Bianchi way across the U.S.A.
Plucked her eyebrows on the way
Shaved her legs and then he was a she

And the African American girls said “_Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo__Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo do”

Take a ride on the wild side_


----------



## 9W9W

From a guy who literally had a new arsehole installed surgically at 35: If you are eating well, getting fluids and not straining to produce blocky tuff stools, it's likely your roids are caused by your wonky f-up bike it. Fix your fit and start sitting on the correct part of the saddle. Sitting on the wrong part of the saddle (the narrow front part) puts immense pressure on these areas. In the interim:

Dissolve one dose of Miralax and one dose of Metamucil in a cup of water. Drink entire glass - quickly, the longer you wait the more gel like the stuff becomes - you will be doing this three times a day. This is what my colorectal surgeon had me on to calm symptoms quickly. This is not a violent clean out or anything like that. It helps to remove pressure from veins by keeping area empty and soft. In a few days go down two doses per day, go to 3/4 dose of Miralax with each cup. Wean off after two weeks or do an evening maintenance dose every other day or so. 

PrepH is cute, but does nothing. Go to any PcP and ask for Anusol HC-1% creme, stuff that actually shrinks with active ingredients. Best part is you can keep this at home for later...great to have around. 

Done.


----------



## Jce

CD08 said:


> Although the sitz baths are soothing, my doc told me the warm water can actually be bad for the hemorrhoid. He said the hot/warm water causes more blood to go into the hemorrhoid and could actually make it bigger. I always thought the warm sitz bath was the way to go. He said cold water is better. Not that I have ever had one or anything....


Yep..that's true.. I sat in a sitz bath and the thing grew..


----------



## Jce

mbcracken said:


> Drawing up one warm'ish sitz bath as I type this reply...
> 
> Uhg!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


No..ice it


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Jce said:


> Yep..that's true.. I sat in a sitz bath and the thing grew..


I'm sure that in the SIXTEEN YEARS since he posted this post, he's gotten over it by now. But thanks for this epic thread dredge.....


----------

